# [SOLVED] Can't connect to wired network



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

It all happened pretty suddenly, from 1 day to the other, suddenly i was unable to connect to my home network. I started to troubleshoot, search forums etc. But no luck. I triedand look for the problem myself and found that thenetwork was enabled but it stayed on "identifying network". By clicking buttons from here and there on thecontrol panel i found something like a network recognition or something like that and a yellow little prompt appeared on the top of the explorer saying something like the network idetification was disabled, so i clicked and selected enable but it prompted again, so i just entered to the advanced network recognition center and noticed that on the public and private tabs netowrk recognition was disabled, so i clicked enable on both and saved changes, but the changes dont save, its like if i wasn't on a administrator account (but i had no error messages, it just wont enable). Please if anyone can help me i would be very happy  this is my first time in here or in any tech forum, so if i missed any information i need to put in just tell me and i will, im writing this from my ipad...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Welcome to TSF :wave:

You may try something simple for now, a System Restore if you have not tried this yet. Choose a restore date before your issue occurred.

If that didn't work, please follow this guide to remove wireless profiles stored in your computer. Make sure to type in the correct passphrase when you re-add your SSID.
Easy Way to Delete Wireless Network Profile in Windows 7

If that didn't help either in some occasions, assigning Static IP helps.
Setting a Static IP Address in Windows 7 - PortForward.com

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Ok, i already restored but didn't work, i'm going to try what you said but didn't quite get it, I dont know that many terms... I will update once I delete the wireless network profile
Btw thanks for replying!


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



2xg said:


> Welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> You may try something simple for now, a System Restore if you have not tried this yet. Choose a restore date before your issue occurred.
> 
> ...


Ok, i already restored but didn't work, i'm going to try what you said but didn't quite get it, I dont know that many terms... I will update once I delete the wireless network profile
Btw thanks for replying!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Can you please elaborate what part is not too clear for you?


> i'm going to try what you said but didn't quite get it, I dont know that many terms...


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



2xg said:


> Can you please elaborate what part is not too clear for you?


Nvm, i didnnt undertand the first option, i tried but i dont think it can be used in my case, mine is a desktop computer with wired connection, im going to try out thestatic ip


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Oh, I should have asked if it's a wireless or wired connection issue.

Yes, an update will be nice if the Static IP works.


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Didn't work ): though something changed, before, there was no icon for the network (just the icon from windows saying its recognizing) but now theres a bench and it says it is a public network (though it didn't connected


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Please switch your computer back to DHCP and more tasks for you to do:

Try changing the network cable if you have not done this yet.

Download the latest driver from the manufacturer's site for your network adapter.
Then, uninstall the device from your Computer's Device Manager and manually install the new driver. Here's a general tutorial for you to follow.

Test your connection after. If it still an issue, please post an ipconfig /all output for review. Here's How.

Another update will be nice.


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Ok here it is, im from mexico so it in in spanish and dont know how to change it, justgoogle translate it or tell me anything you need me to translate


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



2xg said:


> Please switch your computer back to DHCP and more tasks for you to do:
> 
> Try changing the network cable if you have not done this yet.
> 
> ...


Ok here it is,im from mexico so it is in spanish and dont know how to change it, justogoogle translate it or tell me anything you need me to translate



Configuraci¢n IP de Windows

* *Nombre de host. . . . . . . . . : AcerPablo
* *Sufijo DNS principal *. . . . . :*
* *Tipo de nodo. . . . . . . . . . : desconocido
* *Enrutamiento IP habilitado. . . : no
* *Proxy WINS habilitado . . . . . : no
* *Lista de b£squeda de sufijos DNS: gateway.2wire.net

Adaptador de Ethernet Conexi¢n de *rea local:

* *Estado de los medios. . . . . . . . . . . : medios desconectados
* *Sufijo DNS espec¡fico para la conexi¢n. . : gateway.2wire.net
* *Descripci¢n . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet*
* *Direcci¢n f¡sica. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-22-68-4B-36-EE
* *DHCP habilitado . . . . . . . . . . . . . : no
* *Configuraci¢n autom tica habilitada . . . : s¡
* *V¡nculo: direcci¢n IPv6 local. . . : fe80::cd32:e51d:6c94:583a%10(Obsoleto)*
* *Direcci¢n IPv4 de configuraci¢n autom tica: 169.254.88.58(Provisional)*
* *M scara de subred . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
* *Direcci¢n IPv4. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 187.153.77.91(Provisional)*
* *M scara de subred . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
* *Puerta de enlace predeterminada . . . . . : 200.38.193.226
* *Servidores DNS. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 198.168.1.254
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *198.168.1.252
* *NetBIOS sobre TCP/IP. . . . . . . . . . . : deshabilitado

Adaptador de t£nel Conexi¢n de *rea local* 5:

* *Estado de los medios. . . . . . . . . . . : medios desconectados
* *Sufijo DNS espec¡fico para la conexi¢n. . :*
* *Descripci¢n . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
* *Direcci¢n f¡sica. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
* *DHCP habilitado . . . . . . . . . . . . . : no
* *Configuraci¢n autom tica habilitada . . . : s¡

Adaptador de t£nel isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

* *Estado de los medios. . . . . . . . . . . : medios desconectados
* *Sufijo DNS espec¡fico para la conexi¢n. . :*
* *Descripci¢n . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Adaptador ISATAP de Microsoft #2
* *Direcci¢n f¡sica. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
* *DHCP habilitado . . . . . . . . . . . . . : no
* *Configuraci¢n autom tica habilitada . . . : s¡

Common : 
yes = si
No=no
The crossed c is actually an o, think it shows that way because of the diacritic accent


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



> * *DHCP habilitado . . . . . . . . . . . . . : no


means that your adaptor is not set to automatically acquire and IP address . . you need to change that


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



Old Rich said:


> means that your adaptor is not set to automatically acquire and IP address . . you need to change that


How do i do that?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Configuring your Windows computer to obtain an IP address automatically


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



Old Rich said:


> Configuring your Windows computer to obtain an IP address automatically


I did what it says there, but the obtain ip adressoption IS checked


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Please post antother ipcnfig report . . the first one shows that it is not set to obtain ip address automatically


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



Old Rich said:


> Please post antother ipcnfig report . . the first one shows that it is not set to obtain ip address automatically


I ran it again and that part is identical... Does that mean something? Because it IS activated on auto...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Pablo...Did you restart your computer then run another ipconfig /all with the same results?

What type of Security Software or Firewall do you have installed?


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



2xg said:


> Pablo...Did you restart your computer then run another ipconfig /all with the same results?
> 
> What type of Security Software or Firewall do you have installed?


Yes... I have the microsoft default firewall, avast! (free) and hitman pro 3


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

We've asked for you to post the *ipconfig /all* again and have not seen it. You may also post it in a *.txt file*. Please follow the guide from this Sticky.


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



2xg said:


> We've asked for you to post the *ipconfig /all* again and have not seen it. You may also post it in a *.txt file*. Please follow the guide from this Sticky.


Lol im sorry, i can only access from my ipad after training on the afternoons... I have already given it to my computing teacher and he is going to format and reinstall windows, i hope that fixes it and it is'nt hardware. I will update on the results, thanks for eveything!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

The clean install might do the trick. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Pablomarusich (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*



2xg said:


> The clean install might do the trick. Please keep us posted.


It now works like a charm  thanks for everything though


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to wired network*

Great . . thanks for posting back!


----------

